

Headcounters: my first wordpress plugin - mek

it took me 90 minutes to write this wordpress plugin: now it's your turn to install it! I'll paypal 100$ to the 100th user that installs it!<p>http://github.com/etozzato/headcounters ;)
======
mek
and 1$ to the 1st, 10$ to the 10th and 1000$ to the 1000th! LOL

